# Battle of the Flab



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

OK, So I've lost a bit of weight and feeling better for myself ^_^

BUT, now I'm flabbier than I was before! My skin is loose and jellowy lol...

I know time will sort this out and my skin will shrink back, but I was just wondering if anyone knew of any REAL ways to help it along its way... things that actually work and aren't gimmics (spelling) 

Thanks guys


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 2, 2009)

BAHHHH HA TM ...i got more flab on my toes then you girl ...LEARN TO LOVE THE SKIN YOUR IN ...your lovely be proud and stand tall as a midget bum like you can ...


----------



## Shinglegirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I have one word and i swear by it. PILATES. 3 times a week you will be so toned trust me  
Hope this helps.
Dani. :0


----------



## Tinky (Dec 2, 2009)

TM,

Be body confidant. 

We all have flaws. When your skin firms up, which it should given your age and you are not going from a size 30 to a size 14, you will find something else to stress over.

Be happy within your skin, and don't use air brushed magazine girlies as your reference point.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 2, 2009)

and men dont mind a bit of cushion for the pushin ..so to speak ...so relax


----------



## Recharge (Dec 2, 2009)

this is very true


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

Lol I'm not stressing guys, nor do I feel BAD about myself because of it... Don't want to go all out hardcore firming/toning, just want to keep it nice ^_^ There's no harm in that

PS not trying to get rid of the bulk fat, so don't worry about the pushing


----------



## JasonL (Dec 2, 2009)

Become a body builder and fill it with Muscle.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Become a body builder and fill it with Muscle.


 

Ha Ha, A 5ft tall female body builder?... *imagines her short frame and white skin bulging with muscles* :?

Nah thanks ^_^


----------



## JasonL (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, why not, you could be in the 80kg division...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm only 50kg nows, that's like 30kg of muscle! I'll stick to my LD Runners body shape for now lol...


----------



## JasonL (Dec 2, 2009)

50kgs... wow... what did you blow out to? 60 :lol:... haha, my wife does weights to fill out from 2 kids ect... she weighs less than me and is stronger and fitter than me.... as I am old with dodgy joints these days..


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah, I have dodgy knees, hence the reason I had to stop running a while back  No more 6km cross country runs for Tahnee  they seem to do ok on the treadmill nows so I get my fun every now and then, theres no feeling like it ... after having two or 3 years to heal they're better, no idea what I did to them but I couldn't walk without them aching shockingly... So I don't think they'd be great for lifting weights for and extended time period.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2009)

Hit the pool  Boring as crap, but effective! :lol:


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 2, 2009)

cant imagine 6km runs being much fun!

id be thanking my knees for teh excuse if i was u! 

eww, swimming sounds even worse, have they invented waterproof ipods yet?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

I think they have/are developed/developing a waterproof casing & headphones chris, remember reading something about it... google it


----------



## JasonL (Dec 2, 2009)

Chris1 said:


> cant imagine 6km runs being much fun!QUOTE]
> 
> I used to run 11.6km 4 times a week, I love running and wasn't too bad at it... my wife used to say I was crazy, got down to 68kgs, and my mates nick named me "monners". I looked like a greyhound and my wife hated it. Now she runs my "running track" at least twice a week....


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 2, 2009)

how cool, ur right!! 


H2O Waterproof iPod Case - Smarthouse


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

but anyways, the thread wasn't about this ha ha, more look ing for skin treatments to help it get its healthy look back and be rid of the cellutite affect ^_^ exercise will only do so much


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Chris1 said:
> 
> 
> > cant imagine 6km runs being much fun!QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2009)

I hate running but play local football - go figure :lol: I'm dreading a cheesy 2km time trial this arvo, but the sounds a 6km fun run you'd romp it in! :lol: I'm not known for my love of running, more of a bash and crash man :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 2, 2009)

Ive started up at the gym not to loose weight but to tone up 4 times a week cardio and weights. Feels great !! 

You dont have to be a body builder to do some weights and tone up the flab to muscle !


----------



## fritzi2009 (Dec 2, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I'm only 50kg nows, that's like 30kg of muscle! I'll stick to my LD Runners body shape for now lol...


 

50 KG ! You weigh less than me ! You don't need to lose anymore weight hahah. I'm like 5foot 4 or something and 55ish kg, and I'm average body sized. So I'm sure you're fine !


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

I I'll say again... " looking for skin treatments to help it get its healthy look back and be rid of the cellutite affect"... not to loose weight... I've already achieved that.


----------



## stretch101 (Dec 2, 2009)

hey TM i would most definately give pilates a crack! fill out your skin (i cant imagine you would have a lot of it, ive had two kids at 21 n 22... ill tell u about loose skin hahaha) with lean muscle. i know that its nice to feel good and when your happy with the way u look, you feel a bit better... sounds shallow but its true...specially with us youngens  im currently tryn to shift my baby weight but it aint happenin im afraid lol, ah well, ill get the motivation one day....


----------



## stretch101 (Dec 2, 2009)

and no idea wot to do about cellulite, and im a beauty therapist ... maybe try a few seaweed wraps?? or other body wraps?


----------



## Chris1 (Dec 2, 2009)

sorry fro getting off topic. 

all these links basically say the same, work on ur fat to muscle ratio and with time ur loose bits should be all filled in. these cases are way mroe extreme than urs, im not suggesting u need surgery, as the links say that should be a last resort anyway. ur not old and ur skins natural elasticity should help it bounce back. 
so eat healthy, exercise moderately and give it some time. 

Loose Skin After Weight Loss - What You Need to Know About Loose Skin After Weight Loss

The Myth of Loose Skin

How to get rid of loose skin after weight loss


----------



## JasonL (Dec 2, 2009)

stretch101 said:


> hey TM i would most definately give pilates a crack! fill out your skin (i cant imagine you would have a lot of it, ive had two kids at 21 n 22...QUOTE]
> 
> Bet you can't wait till your 28! lol, yeah, the missus had a 10 pounder at 19 then a 9 pounder at 24...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

it's not quite cellulite yet, more of just a "doughy" look, I wanna catch it early lol


----------



## JasonL (Dec 2, 2009)

You could also take up pole dancing... thats the latest craze.... pretty spectacular if done well


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 2, 2009)

I've been losing a fair bit of weight lately too. I used to have 4 tyres around my belly/waist area, but now they're gone. 

I find the best way for that to be simple stretches each morning.


----------



## Weezer (Dec 2, 2009)

JasonL said:


> Become a body builder and fill it with Muscle.



:lol:

not touching that one- 

(erase.................)

(......................................................erase)




infaction. Avoided.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

LOL! Oh Dear


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2009)

Nick-knocking is a great form of exercise!


----------



## JupiterCreek (Dec 2, 2009)

Each to their own, but the female body builder look isn't attractive. I remember seeing photos of Sylvester Stallone's wife years ago and she was just wrong. Maybe get down to the beach with some mates and hit the surf? Swimming and some vitamin D from the sun and you'll look $1,000,001 !


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2009)

Get into arm wrestling!


----------



## Colin (Dec 2, 2009)

stop eating lollipops


----------



## Sel (Dec 2, 2009)

When youve had a baby or two Tahnee then you can complain!


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 2, 2009)

I have had 4 kids TM ,I got more bits hanging down from me then a christmas tree ..but I dont give a crap ,wasnt planning on dying a sexy looking stiff anyway ..
.In reality though you do what your comfortable with, not what you think others want. 
There is someone out there that thinks like you and will love you for you ,everyone has different tastes ,what some find very much eye candy ..some might not ...but that is life .


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

-_- I give up on you people, I'm TELLING you it's not much, and looking for advice, and all most of you can say is "stop complaining" sheesh, all I asked for is if anyone knew of ways to be rid of/minimise it... or if anyone knows of any skin products that actually work... If I can make it go, then why shouldn't I? why should I not want to fix it?

Thankyou to those who get it and gave me some good answers.

I'm so sorry for trying to better myself... if wanting to look/feel my best is such a horrible thing then I guess I'm going straight to hell.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2009)

redbellybite said:


> I have had 4 kids TM ,I got more bits hanging down from me then a christmas tree ..



You're painting a mighty enticing picture there RBB   Mmm mmmm hehehe



TahneeMaree said:


> -_- I give up on you people, I'm TELLING you it's not much, and looking for advice, and all most of you can say is "stop complaining" sheesh, all I asked for is if anyone knew of ways to be rid of/minimise it... or if anyone knows of any skin products that actually work... If I can make it go, then why shouldn't I? why should I not want to fix it?
> 
> Thankyou to those who get it and gave me some good answers.



These mirrors can work in the home too


----------



## Sturdy (Dec 2, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> -_- I give up on you people, I'm TELLING you it's not much, and looking for advice, and all most of you can say is "stop complaining" sheesh, all I asked for is if anyone knew of ways to be rid of/minimise it... or if anyone knows of any skin products that actually work... If I can make it go, then why shouldn't I? why should I not want to fix it?
> 
> Thankyou to those who get it and gave me some good answers.
> 
> I'm so sorry for trying to better myself... if wanting to look/feel my best is such a horrible thing then I guess I'm going straight to hell.




Maybe a quick phone call to "the body shop" would have been a better solution... They do deal with that sort of skin stuff....

But yes say thank you to aps who were only trying to make you feel better about your body.. I try bitting my sholders i heard its a good method in relaxing any pinched nerves which have been caught up and knotted working at a desk all day...


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah I'm also just horsing around  .........Take no notice of my superbulous suggestions


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

People in stores will tell you anything to make you buy their product, which is why I asked here.... and I do believe that no where in this thread have I said that I feel bad about my body... or that I was looking for advice on loosing weight...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

moosenoose said:


> Yeah I'm also just horsing around  .........Take no notice of my superbulous suggestions


 
I know you are


----------



## Hetty (Dec 2, 2009)

Exercise is supposed to tighten skin, but I'm not sure if it works after you've lost the weight, I think it's more of a during thing.

Exfoliating is good for skin, as is drinking lots of water. I think you've just got a waiting game ahead of you though.


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 2, 2009)

TM was only trying to make light of a situation that in all honesty when you type you have lost weight and are now 50 kgs ...and wanna tone up flab ...what flab do you get at 50kgs?
body image to some means alot and to some even more it is a demon that they fight day in day out ,reading your posts can be taken out of context by some that do suffer these battles ,so as myself and some others did, we made light of the situation ..sorry you took it as a personal shot at you ..this was not the case ...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm sorry RBB, was not just you, if you see me in person you'll see that I am tiny and have weighed as little as 41-42 and still looked healthy... as for body image issues, I take them very seriously, at 21 I have mild cellulite on the backs of my thighs (mostly gone NOW) I have had developed Major skin/acne problems for the last 8 years (which is also clearing up thank god) and stretch marks around my hips thighs and a few small ones under my arms...

I have people on one side of the fence telling me I'm (still) tubby and tease me (my own parentals are in this group) and also people on the other side telling me I'm an idiot for caring...

I apologise if I seem touchy over people telling me to be happy with what I've got, because it is the first time I have looked/felt as good as I do now.

Sorry if it seems like I'm having a winge, but now you's should see why this is a big thing for me.


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 2, 2009)

I think you guys (females) are harder on yourselves than anyone else. More often than not it's not warranted. I think as long as you are pro-active in maintaining a healthy lifestyle and doing the little things (as it appears you are trying to do) then you're well and truly on the right track. You have to keep in mind that us blokes (well, me in particular) aren't into skinny, boney rakes :lol:


----------



## redbellybite (Dec 2, 2009)

I am like a human water bed ..push in one end and watch it ripple all over .....


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

lol, and after I have kiddies I'm sure I will be too.


----------



## rubysnake (Dec 2, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I'm sorry RBB, was not just you, if you see me in person you'll see that I am tiny and have weighed as little as 41-42 and still looked healthy... as for body image issues, I take them very seriously, at 21 I have mild cellulite on the backs of my thighs (mostly gone NOW) I have had developed Major skin/acne problems for the last 8 years (which is also clearing up thank god) and stretch marks around my hips thighs and a few small ones under my arms...
> 
> I have people on one side of the fence telling me I'm (still) tubby and tease me (my own parentals are in this group) and also people on the other side telling me I'm an idiot for caring...
> 
> ...



grab a moisturizer like nivia Q10 (i think) or body tonic Garner (in a yellow bottle) and rub that on twice a day! its great and even if it doesnt do what it claims your still moisturizing and that helps they elasticity in your skin.! 

congrats on loosing weight, ive been toning up for summer and i used to participate it heaps of Physical ed through school but over VCE its really dropped off plus with everyone getting there licence we no longer walk anywhere, you've giving me some inspiration thanks! 

i can have horrible self body image of myself  but i cant help it :lol: most days i love the skin im in but sometimes.....so i just do what i can to make it appeal more to me more. 
my treadmill loves me


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 2, 2009)

Can I ask exactly what you have done to lose such weight? What weight were you before your now amazing 50kg? I am trying to achieve the same thing myself at the moment 

As for the skin thing, I have a product by the brand 'palmers' which seems to work well, It's for after pregnancy so It is designed for toning stretched skin and stretch marks etc. (I havent been preggars nor intend to any time soon just to clarify LOL)
Give it a go, I'm using it at the moment twice daily and it seems to be working for me 

how'd you do it!!?
lol

Nat


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 2, 2009)

Why would you not have done a few google searches !!

Best Cellulite Cream Reduce Bumps and Dimples Fast


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Dec 2, 2009)

> I take them very seriously, at 21 I have mild cellulite on the backs of my thighs (mostly gone NOW) I have had developed Major skin/acne problems for the last 8 years (which is also clearing up thank god) and stretch marks around my hips thighs and a few small ones under my arms...


Big deal, i see teenage kids with cellulite and strechmarks, be happy with what you have, stop comparing yourself to others. 
If thats your pic you seem pretty enough.
Also, there is a cream, or lotion, if you believe the tacky commercials that could, possibly help.
Imo, lots of sun and excersizing the "trouble"spots will do the job.
Remember..
it puts the lotion on the skin.
Or it gets the hose again......


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

I went from a checkout chic job to an office job about 2 years ago, and in the last 2 years, went from 47 to almost 60... and I've come back down to 50 in just this year, I had to kick my lolly addiction and cut down on the food! OMG I used to CONSTANTLY eat at work, I'd have my lunch and half an hour later be eating again... Had to kick that too lol.

So eating better, and hit the treadmill a few times a week for a period of time... and now I'm basicaly just treating my body better, only eating enough that I don't feel hungry, instead of eating HUGE meals having smaller healthier snacks... I did get sick at one stage and lost a few then... but yeah basic lifestyle change did it mainly. I still have my lollie binges and have drinks with friends, so you don't need to cut everything out, just need to moderate it.


----------



## naledge (Dec 2, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I went from a checkout chic job to an office job about 2 years ago, and in the last 2 years, went from 47 to almost 60... and I've come back down to 50 in just this year, I had to kick my lolly addiction and cut down on the food! OMG I used to CONSTANTLY eat at work, I'd have my lunch and half an hour later be eating again... Had to kick that too lol.
> 
> So eating better, and hit the treadmill a few times a week for a period of time... and now I'm basicaly just treating my body better, only eating enough that I don't feel hungry, instead of eating HUGE meals having smaller healthier snacks... I did get sick at one stage and lost a few then... but yeah basic lifestyle change did it mainly. I still have my lollie binges and have drinks with friends, so you don't need to cut everything out, just need to moderate it.



Well done, that's awesome.


----------



## spilota_variegata (Dec 2, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> Ha Ha, A 5ft tall female body builder?... *imagines her short frame and white skin bulging with muscles* :?
> 
> Nah thanks ^_^



I went out with a 5ft tall female bodybuilder once. Something about those bulging muscles .... still sends a shiver down my spine


----------



## Mrs I (Dec 2, 2009)

Maybe you just wanted reassurance and people telling you you look good and you have nothing to worry about ! !!!


----------



## WombleHerp (Dec 2, 2009)

TahneeMaree said:


> I went from a checkout chic job to an office job about 2 years ago, and in the last 2 years, went from 47 to almost 60... and I've come back down to 50 in just this year, I had to kick my lolly addiction and cut down on the food! OMG I used to CONSTANTLY eat at work, I'd have my lunch and half an hour later be eating again... Had to kick that too lol.
> 
> So eating better, and hit the treadmill a few times a week for a period of time... and now I'm basicaly just treating my body better, only eating enough that I don't feel hungry, instead of eating HUGE meals having smaller healthier snacks... I did get sick at one stage and lost a few then... but yeah basic lifestyle change did it mainly. I still have my lollie binges and have drinks with friends, so you don't need to cut everything out, just need to moderate it.



cool  I do eat alot at times lol... Like just now, I had subway for tea and got a 6inch, felt full just over half way but kept eating anyway lol :lol:

hmmm maybe I should cut down on the amount, I also got told that eating 6 or so small meals a day is better then 3 full meals.

I don't know how much I weigh, last time I weighed myself it was around 65kg!! My goal weight is 50 so I keep trying  I have definately lost weight since then, for about a month I didn't eat chocolate or lollies or KFC or maccas etc... Just all healthy stuff. But for the past 2 weeks ive sort of reverted back to my old eating habits haha..

back to the healthy eating I go!

My downfall in my opinion is excersize.. I work 5 days a week and 8 hours a day.. So most the time I just want to sleep when I get home haha :shock:

I've heard of an all fruit diet, (except dinner, you can have a light meal for example salad and a piece of meat or something)


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah same herps, I leave for work every week day at 6-7am then get home any time between 5:30-7 :?


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Dec 3, 2009)

didn't think this thread would drag out this long


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 3, 2009)

Me neither :? I was just looking for people who had used the so called "miracle" products and did they actually work...


----------



## Tinky (Dec 3, 2009)

TM,

If you are after old wives takes and home remedies, you could try having a bath with a couple of litres of milk in it once a week.

My wife uses rosehip oil on her face. 

Paint the area you want to tighten in egg white, and wrap in glad wrap for an hour.








Ok I made that last one up.


----------



## Reptile070 (Dec 3, 2009)

There seems to be plenty of herbal treatments available for skin etc. Maybe that's an option?


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 3, 2009)

You could try using some bulldog clips?


----------



## Misha (Dec 3, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> You could try using some bulldog clips?


 
Hahahahahahha!!! Love it


----------



## billiemay (Dec 3, 2009)

Me and my fitness group coat ourselves in blue glitter. I know it sounds crazy but the colour blue and metal in glitter allows your body to stay at the ideal temperature for skin tightening, whilst exfoliating and ridding skin of those nasty impurities.


----------



## Tinky (Dec 3, 2009)

I have heard that coating yourself in chocolate sauce has its benefits/rewards.

Not sure where I read that.


----------



## Misha (Dec 3, 2009)

Billiemay I fail to see how that could ever work!?


----------



## TahneeMaree (Dec 3, 2009)

Tinky said:


> I have heard that coating yourself in chocolate sauce has its benefits/rewards.
> 
> Not sure where I read that.


 

Do I need to also add a Nice looking Man to that remedy?


----------



## billiemay (Dec 3, 2009)

I read somewhere that Madonna sleeps in a plastic suit?


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 3, 2009)

That's a rubber gimp suit I think you're talking about :lol:


----------



## Tinky (Jan 11, 2010)

TM,

How is the battle going. I am fighting hard to get my body back. Not working at the moment so have the time. Just watching my food intake and have not had a drink so fat this year, (which is a big change).


----------



## Rox.n.Lix (Jan 11, 2010)

didnt read to the end, but my suggestion are the palmers range of skincare, they make a lot of things for pregnancy/stretchmark, firming lotions. they smell a bit naf, but i use one and its quite good. also bio oil, but thats more for stretch marks. anything with vitamin E or collagen should help firm.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 11, 2010)

it's getting there slowly tinky, I mark easy (stretchmarks) but I'm fnding that I'm healing rather quickly. I haven't lost any more weight (not trying to) and the flab is firming  been using the bio oil occasionaly and the vaseline intensive care stuff my mum buys. It's not as instant as I'd like but any progress is good progress and I'm quite happy with how it's all going


----------



## Tinky (Jan 15, 2010)

Body confidence is far more valuable than body shape.


----------



## billiemay (Jan 15, 2010)

You should play soccer! I think there's a womens team at rochedale. Best exercise IMO


----------



## billiemay (Jan 19, 2010)

Does your new diet involve not going to supanews in the morning  (If you did used to go to supanews)


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 19, 2010)

THAT'S where you saw me! You work in Central Station?


----------



## babba007 (Jan 19, 2010)

I wish there was a pill for motivation !
I have trouble getting my lazy butt out and about to do any exercise. But I do have 2 boys to run around after all day, that is until next Wednesday when school goes back.


----------



## billiemay (Jan 19, 2010)

Haha yeah I work at Supanews


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 19, 2010)

which one? there's one outside on the top level and one on each platform :? and I aim to not haveto change over at central, direct trains are faster.


----------



## billiemay (Jan 19, 2010)

Platform 6. I have served you lots


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 19, 2010)

O.O stalker

lol say HI next time damnit!


----------



## Jasspa (Jan 19, 2010)

> Can I ask exactly what you have done to lose such weight? What weight were you before your now amazing 50kg? I am trying to achieve the same thing myself at the moment



I think it depends on how tall you are as well. I mean someone who is 5 foot and 60kg might feel like they want to lose weight, but a 6ft person at 60kg is considered on the thin side. (Depends on how the individual feels as well). I for instance am almost 6ft and weigh 60kg. at 59 or 60kg I feel great, but at 57kg I look gaunt and unhealthy. So I think that women who are reading that Tahnee is 50kg and think that she should stop whinging should consider all sides of it. As much as women shouldn't compare themselves to air-brushed magazine models, they should also not compare themselves by each others weights. 

Tahnee, I don't think there is anything wrong with looking after yourself, just so long as you are able to find the balance between weight loss, toning and not letting yourself lose too much weight. Find your 'happy' weight


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm not going by weight anymore dude, I've lost quite a bit of muscle tone. so as I work on that I'm expecting to acutally put weight on again, like I've said a few times, this thread wasn't about loosing weight, it was about the skin recovery. I am by no means stick thin, I'll post a pick in the names and faces thread of how I look nows  Just trust me when I say that I know how thin I have been and can get and still be healthy, I know my body and I don't like poking rips and hip bones.


----------



## Jasspa (Jan 19, 2010)

Was more offering a different perspective to anyone who was having a go at you for the weight you were... You don't need to justify yourself to me, love


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah sorry, I agree with you. you need to be able to take a realistic view of your height verses your weight and also health, you can weight the same and be as tall as someone, but one can still be healther than the other. Thanks for the support  I'm tired of copping flack for something I see as a good achievement, people seem to think I've made myself into a stick figure.


----------



## Jasspa (Jan 19, 2010)

It's all good, I agree with you though, actual weight isn't the issue that you raised. Unfortunately I don't know how to get rid of loose skin any faster, but in terms of developing the muscle again, I absolutely love pilates. I used to do competitive gymnastics as a kid and now I have some room where tonnes of muscle used to be  but I've found that pilates has been the best thing for having that nice lean feminine muscle to fill it out. And I love that it is 'low impact' stuff... helps with the worn out joints from the gymnastics


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 19, 2010)

Here's me just before my work christmas party 
155cm 50kg
Muscle tone... probs almost zero lol


----------



## akuji (Jan 20, 2010)

you look damn fine girl you should take up Golf plenty of exercise and good for fitness


----------



## TahneeMaree (Jan 20, 2010)

Tried golf once... missed completely and ended up on my ***... a few times lol


----------



## akuji (Jan 20, 2010)

you need someone to help and catch you Tahn, thats all I promise I would not laugh


----------



## Misha (May 21, 2010)

Heh, no offence of course but Golf wouldn't be the first thing I think of with fitness in mind!! Don't you just hit the ball and then get in the golf buggy and drive?

Tahnee, if you want muscle tone. Hit the weights. Long sets with a light weight. Say about 4 sets of 10-15 with a 5kg weight.
Jasspa is right about the pilates too. It works and it hurts!!


----------



## Kristy_07 (May 21, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> have they invented waterproof ipods yet?



Yes, they have  I have a dive-mate who even scuba dives with his iPod 

As for toning up, pilates, swimming, moisturiser with vit e, and drink lots and lots and lots of water. If you're dehydrated you will look more baggy-skinned


----------



## Snowman (May 21, 2010)

Skin is very elastic, but it has it's limits... I've known people who have lost a heap of weight and had to have surgery to remove excess skin. Adro on biggest losser also had to go under the knife.... Aparently keeping hydrated when lossing weight helps a lot... Of course we are talking MASSIVE weight loss for your skin to not shrink back to normal.... 
Congrats on your weight loss too!!!


----------



## Lozza (May 21, 2010)

moosenoose said:


> I think you guys (females) are harder on yourselves than anyone else. More often than not it's not warranted. I think as long as you are pro-active in maintaining a healthy lifestyle and doing the little things (as it appears you are trying to do) then you're well and truly on the right track. You have to keep in mind that us blokes (well, me in particular) aren't into skinny, boney rakes :lol:


I read somewhere about a study that found that women don't worry about body image in regard to what men think, but what other women think!



TahneeMaree said:


> I went from a checkout chic job to an office job about 2 years ago, and in the last 2 years, went from 47 to almost 60... and I've come back down to 50 in just this year, I had to kick my lolly addiction and cut down on the food! OMG I used to CONSTANTLY eat at work, I'd have my lunch and half an hour later be eating again... Had to kick that too lol.


 
Well done for achieving your goal weight Tahnee - I'm in the same situation you were. Office jobs are the worst! I have put on 10kg since working in an office, although I suppose it doesn't help that it gets so cold in winter that it sometimes snows where I work - eat to get warm and acrue a layer of winter blubber lol. I had an outdoor physical job before that though, so the lack of excercise and sitting at a desk all day is really starting to show


----------



## moosenoose (May 21, 2010)

lozza said:


> I read somewhere about a study that found that women don't worry about body image in regard to what men think, but what other women think!



Actually, I think I read that somewhere myself also! Bah, you can't win! :lol:


----------

